# Egg share at Lister Hospital



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Has anyone done it here? I have PCOS will they accept me? What are the costs involved - for me to give not receive eggs?


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I egg shared at the Lister in 2004. I am not sure if they will accept you with pcos but if you give them a ring they will be able to tell you over the phone and send you their info pack. The total we paid for our ivf was £103 which was for a hfea licence (every clinic charges you for this) The lister are one of the few clinics which do not charge their donors for the drugs which saves you alot of money.

Wishing you lots of luck,

Leanne xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I egg shared at the Lister in 2003, and hope to do it again there soon.  I also have PCOS, but have it very mildly, but they still accepted me...  Not sure if it depends on how bad it is or not.

Yes, they charge the £103 for the hfea fee, luckily they don't charge for drugs now (though they did when I done it)...  another charge you should be aware of, is if you need ICSI, they charge you an extra £1080 (roughly)...  They wasn't sure if I needed ICSI or not, so they charged me for it anyway, and as it was, I did need it, but had I of not, they would have refunded it afterwards....  Also, not sure if this is still the case either, but if you do get a BFP, they charge you for the follow up pg scans at 6 and 8 weeks... think they're roughly £150 each  again this might have changed since 2003.

Best of luck,

Helen x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow looks like you two were both succesful! Do you have to pay for an initial consultation? I have emailed them and they have sent me out an information pack.  What sort of time scale am I looking at from initial consultation to treatment taking place?  does it take long to match a donor and recipient? Also how many times (roughly) do you have to visit the hospital during treatment?  I'm in Kent so its quite a journey to get there and Im trying to weigh things up.
Thanks for your replys
Nicky


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry I just remembered another question I meant to ask, do you have to have all initial blood tests, husband do semen analysis etc? if so do you have to pay for them to be done? 
Cheers
Nic


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I didnt have to pay anything for my scans after my bfp but didnt actually have them at the lister as i had ohss so my nhs hospital were happy to take over. I dont remember being told we would be charged for them.

We travelled from the isle of wight, so it was quite a journey for us. I think we had about 6 visits in total. The initial consultation, a scan and needle practice! two scans whilst d/r egg collection then the embryo transfer.

I had already had some of the tests done by my gp, but the lister do them all again free of charge including a semen analysis when you have your consultation.

We had our consultation in april and started treatment in september. Some of the tests can take a few months to come back and you need the hiv one retested 12 weeks after the first. They have so many recipients waiting for eggs that we were matched straight away. Hope this helps,

L xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes that helps loads, cant wait to receive my information pack now!! Did you have to have counselling sessions?
Nic


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi nicwim,

Just thought I would say that me and my dh are hoping to start the egg share scheme at lister clinic! We have our initial consultation on the 6th april. I have the information pack here so if you dont receive yours 2mro I will be online all day so you can email me and I will answer any questions you may have.

Take care

T fitz


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Nic - we had a counselling session which lasted about 45 minutes. It was more of a chance to get any questions answered and to go through everything properly. The laws were a bit different when i egg shared, i remained completely annonymous so the counselling sessions maybe a bit longer now.

L xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I egg shared twice at the Lister, we had to pay for ICSI and the hrea fee. For bothe treatments with the 6 weeks scan, we have paid about £2,500.

Which is excellent, if we didn't have to do ICSI, it would have been just the £103 each time.

We also had a 5 day transfer and have 2 eggs on ice, So we hope to go pick those up before the ending of 2007.

Good luck, I can tell u that they were excellent.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

just wondering if you had to pay extra for the day 5 transfer!!  i've heard the successes are better with the longer transfers!!

I'm on my 2nd ES at the Lister, first one I had my ds, and just tried again but was cancelled as they started me on stims when my body wasnt ready!  Not very happy with them about that, but hopefully my next go will go better!!

well done u for also getting pg!  

Helen xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm another Lister egg sharer.  Done it three times there now. I have PCO (apparently not fully fledged PCOS though because I can't even do medical contitions properly!   ) It was never even an issue. I do tend to respond very well to the drugs, which is common for PCO/PCOS patients so they will proabbly monitor you very closely throughout. 

The standard IVF is all free including drugs, except a £103 HFEA licence fee. If you need or have anything extra then you pay whatever the going rate is. ICSI about £1100, Blast (5 day) transfer is about £500 extra I think. Freezing and storage have additional costs too. There's also costs added on for immune treatment/medication etc. The good thing is, I suppose, with the actual standard IVF being free then you can afford to put your money into ICSI, freezing of blast transfer if you need it. Yes, you would have to pay for a pregnancy scan if you wanted them to do one. I think they are optional though (and you could always manage to wangle one for free through your local EPU if you are clever).

The good thing about the Lister is that they are quite keen for you to get all your blood tests done through your GP to save costs. They will do them there but you would have to pay for them. I have always found them very good at advising me the best and cheapest way to do stuff.

I didn't pay for the initial consultation or, for that matter, any consultations since. I haven't always booked my follow ups within the required 6 weeks either so I don't know if they're just a bit lax on that stuff or if they are more flexible in their approach. 

I was lucky and got matched with a recipient almost straight away on all my cycles. I think it depends a lot on your particulars. I'm impossibly easy to match because I have pretty common blood (O) and CMV negative. Standard eye, hair colouring and no multiracial or unsusal racial background. Either that or there's not a lot of fussy people out there!
It did take me over 8 months from initial consultation to starting the cycle though. This was, in part because I had to wait for blood tests which went missing through my GP and then Christmas got in the way and then I decided to delay until after a holiday I had booked in May. It will probably take a minimum of 3 months from your consultation because you will need to have 2 HIV tests 3 months apart before you start. That's really the only think that holds you up though. Also, check your rubella immunology now as, if you have to have that done again, it takesa a while before you can get pg.

I think I have covered all the questions!

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya,

Sorry to crash your thread but have a quick question for you, hope you dont mind?

I have been accepted onto the egg share scheme at lister and I should be going on the pill next month, how long do you think it will take to get a recipient? Im desperate to get started!!

Thanx 

Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Tracey,

I was matched up straight away and only had to be on the pill for 2 weeks as apparently this is the minumum that you can be on it for before you start the DR drugs...

Best of luck!

Helen xx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Helen,  

Hope that will be the case for me as I have heard stories of people being held waiting for months!!   

We are so keen to get started.

Love Tracey
xxxxx


----------

